# how do u know if u really do want to join the military/reserves or not?



## militarygal (27 Mar 2006)

how do u know if u really do want to join the military/reserves or not?


----------



## chrisf (27 Mar 2006)

You ask yourself, do you want to join the military. 

If you say yes, then either the answer is yes, you want to join the military, or you're talking to yourself, in which case, you're likely crazy.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Mar 2006)

If you want to join, you will know.

If you aren't sure whether you want to join, don't.  There is no room for dithering after you have signed on the line that is dotted.


----------



## Inch (27 Mar 2006)

militarygal,

This is the second post you've made using "MSN speak". You may want to re-read the conduct guidelines as one of the points you will find is this: You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.  

Please try to make the effort to use proper English, it's far easier for everyone to read and answer your questions more accurately.

Welcome to Army.ca.

Inch
Army.ca Staff


----------



## wookie11 (27 Mar 2006)

I had the same question for 3 years (kinda long)
First I started off by thinking of joining the reg force, but I guess I didn't want to spend 3 years under contract.
So I thought of joining the reserves. For the next 2 years, I went very slowly to calling the recruiting office, doing the physical test, as well as the interview.
Then my medical failed. I had to wait 6 months for my LASIK eye surgery to heal.
By this time, I got really pissed off at myself. I started think differently.
I wanted to join right away. When I got my phone call to be sworn in, I was really happy.
The point is, I started off not really wanting to join, but I joined.
Once you join, you will love it. I know I did.
So good luck with it.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2006)

OK kids, pull up a chair and get comfy; I’m about to provide a long-winded, contrary view to those who’ve posted previously.

If you know you want to join; if it’s a “calling” - - or if you despise the military, regardless of some particular rationale or whether your school teachers have told you it was the thing to do - - these two poles really leave nothing to discuss, do they?

But for the vast majority in between, here’s what I think......*Join*. 

Here’s one, possibly true, case study that may prove illuminating:
Once upon a time, there was a kid; for argument’s sake, let’s call him….oh…. “me.” This kid was in Grade 11, football season was winding down, about to turn 17. With my grades, there wasn’t a hope in hell of graduating. So I quit. Here’s what followed:

Me:   “Hey folks, I quit school today.”
Dad:  “ #*$#&% ( perhaps *#*$#&%!!! * ). So what are you going to do?”
Me:   “I dunno.”
Dad:  “Get in the car.” 
Our first stop was the Seafarers’ Union Hall. They were closed. Stop #2 was the CF recruiters. Three weeks later I was in Cornwallis.

Fast-forward several decades. 
I now have:
- a not-too-shabby education, 
- a degree of self-respect and self-discipline unimaginable to that 17-year old, 
- seen most of Canada and learned that not everyone in Nfld/Quebec/BC has 3-eyes (jury’s still out on Toronto), 
- seen some beautiful parts of the world that I never would have otherwise, 
- seen some absolute crap holes that make me appreciate Canada all that much more, 
- been eligible for a pension since age 37,
- had job security while changing trades/classifications while finding my niche,
….all while some of my high-school buddies are still occupying the same barstools back home - - some more so, ever since the local factory closed.

All this to say, if you don’t know what to do with your life, there are worse places to discover it than in the CF. It’s not for everyone. For those that try it out and don’t like it, the process may still broaden horizons (your teacher's anti-CF views _may_ have been mistaken) and instil some discipline - - not bad things. And who knows, you may just like it, and hang out for several decades.

Long-winded spiel ends. I return you now to your regularly-scheduled discussion thread


----------



## militarygal (28 Mar 2006)

my parents want me in the military. they say that i wont get anywhere else in life if i don't. even some of my friends that were in cadets(they aged out) said that i should do it. some that come back and talk to the corps say that they are having fun and after what u all were saying..... i think i should try it...thanks


----------



## ark (28 Mar 2006)

militarygal said:
			
		

> how do u know if u really do want to join the military/reserves or not?



You may be army material if...

1. Your room, car, cloths and face are painted in a weird green, brown and black pattern.
2. You prefer to carry stuff in your left hand.
3. Your bed sheets form a 45 degree angle.
4. You don't like long hairs.
5. You hide a real C7 under your pillow.
6. You have a tent in your backyard 12 months a year.
7. You like unhealthy conserved food.
8. You polish your running shoes.
9. You like to "hurry up and wait".
10. You visit regulary army.ca 

...and many more


----------



## Five-to-One (28 Mar 2006)

Personally, I don't think that what your parents opinion of the military is, should have anything to do with your decision. Its _your_ future so unless your an incompetent individual its _your_ choice.


----------



## fleeingjam (28 Mar 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> 9. You like to "hurry up and wait".



Now thats what im talking about  ;D 8)


----------



## Zertz (29 Mar 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> 7. You like unhealthy conserved food.



Hey, I like IMPs!


----------



## ThatsLife (29 Mar 2006)

I don't know how to answer this question. How about starting off with:

How the hell are we supposed to know?


----------



## militarygal (31 Mar 2006)

thanks for all of your help.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2006)

JM, i liked your post, quite entertaining.

Mine isnt quite as colourful but i had just finished highschool and was on my way for registration at CEGEP.  I was on the metro in montreal ( green line) and got off at the wrong station ( i got off at Peel street).  Walked around aimlessly until i accidentaly found myself in front of the Montreal CFRC........

I didnt ask myself if i wanted to join, i just ended up at CRC an joined.

Just meant to be i guess.


----------



## CEhopeful (31 Mar 2006)

Hello,
My story goes like this. Finished high school, with decent marks,I wanted to be a teacher, I was sure of it, I was anti-military, read adbusters, vegetarian. I never would have dreamed of joining at this point, I wen through three years of University, and just realaized it wasnt f or me, my grades were slipping, I was partying a lo, and I Was in terrible shape, couldnt run,, tall and lanky, but lwith little muscle, hair to my chin.I got a job this summer on a farm, picking rocks out of a field, and throwing them in the back of a wagon, it was hot, sweaty, my nostrils burned fromt he diesel fuel, I Wold go home sore every night, and Id get cut up and I was workin 11 hours a day, and I loved it. 3 people quit while I was doing this job, and thye were twic my age, I still loved it, I began to think, I want to join the militray, I visited the recruiting centre and got all set up to go, but, I didn't, I went ot photgrpahy school. Whiel here, and still attending almost finished, I made some good friends, and every thing was going smoothly, but once again the military bug came back. I have been going to the gym sinc eI finsihed that job int he summer, and I started running again.I havea  shaved head, and I have mostly muscle on me, and I can run for a long time, and I feel better then ever. Yesterday, I got sworn in as a reg force signal operator, I am leaving school for the next 4 years, and may return, or I mgith jsut makea career out of the military. I wish good luck to everyone to whatever career path you chooe, but if yiou are thinking th emilitarym it is a sure way to get yoru life started.I hoep to meet you all on the army side of things one day.Cheers!!!!


----------



## navymich (31 Mar 2006)

CEhopeful,

By your post, it is probably better that you didn't become a teacher, at least not one involving the English language.  Next time proofread your post and run it through spell check.  And just because you put commas in it to pause, doesn't mean it isn't a run on sentence.


----------



## CEhopeful (1 Apr 2006)

haha, poli sci actually, and no my typos do no treflect my verbal skills,or skills involving the english language. Keep on topic man.


----------



## CEhopeful (1 Apr 2006)

but yes, I will work pay more attention to the screen, and not the keyboard. for you,love.


----------



## JSR OP (1 Apr 2006)

militarygal said:
			
		

> how do u know if u really do want to join the military/reserves or not?



Hmm....   do what my wife did.  Join, get through all of the BMQ training, and then on the 1st day of the last week, just before the FTX, decide if it is for you or not.

She decided "NOT".

Thats all have to say on this one....


----------



## militarygal (3 Apr 2006)

thanks again to everyone who helped me. much is appreciated.


----------

